# Future Shock 1.5 or 2.0?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

@020 Roubaixs have a real price difference between the Comp with Shock 1.5 and the lock out 2.0 shock on the Expert. Something like $2500 dollars. I know there are internal differences between the shocks but wonder is it worth it to go for the Expert as I am an avid recreational rider.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I would buy the newest technology. If I could not afford it, I would wait till I could.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Differences are more than just the Future Shock. Probably a frame and wheel upgrade as well. Maybe more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

